# Lunar Models Excelsior class 41-inch model



## Cullyman (May 24, 2009)

Greetings all,
I am a often-frustrated sci-fi modeler from Australia and am fairly new to this forum.
I am wondering if anyone would know where I could buy one of Lunar Models Excelsior starship kits, think it is about 41 inches (or 104cm) in length.

Do Lunar Models even have a website anymore? Are they even still in business? Sorry if this seems a stupid question, can't find a definiative answer from browsing the web.

Cheers


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lunar is dead and gone, I'm afraid.
Oddly enough, I sold my 41" Excelsior kit to another Aussie a few years ago. So there IS one in the country!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

From what I can recall, Lunar Models is out of business again, as JohnP said. Your best bet is likely to search eBay for the _Excelsior_ kit you're looking for. Both Lunar Models and The Collective have had kits out, tho I never saw the kit from TC.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I've owned both at one time or another. The Collective repopped the Lunar Models offering about six years ago or so. The basic changes were that the solid resin pieces of the LM version (impulse deck/bridge, warp pylons and tiedown hump, deflector dish, upper shuttle bay and warp engine upper segment) were replaced with corrected versions made out of vac-form plastic. In the case of the impulse deck, the pull is extremely thin and would require reconstruction (it has actually ripped in a few places). Another change is that the vacform lower saucer was a smooth curve/flat rim kind of like the AMT Enterprise (TOS or Refit), now it has the neck cutout and a depressed ring (more accurate). It is important to remember that not much info or references about Excelsior were available in the early 90s when LM made this, so the TC version was of greater accuracy than the LM offering. It still has its issues, however.

I haven't decided what to do with it, to be honest. The saucer rim is not proportioned correctly and the build would require extensive modification and reinforcement. The details are very soft, there are no instructions that I recall (might be wrong) and I don't remember it having any decals, though JT Graphics might make some for you. It sits in a box, stored at the moment.

I will take pictures of it for you, if you'll PM me or email me at [email protected] with Excelsior in the subject line. I might consider selling it to you. Like I said, I haven't really made up my mind about it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Andy Henshaw! That's who bought mine. Andy of Accurate Parts Australia.
Drop in on him, he might sell it to ya.


----------



## Cullyman (May 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the fast feedback, much appreciated.
@ John P...Andy Henshaw you say, may have to look him up.
@ charonjr...thanks for the discussion, the TC version certainly seems to be the superior one. I have sent you an e-mail, thanks for the offer of photos of your TC version.

Cheers
Shame about Polar Lights being gone, they put some great work out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Polar Lights isn't gone, they just came back.
But Lunar Models is still gone.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There is a lady on www.starshipmodeler.com who about a year or two ago had one she was tring to sell on craigs list. Not sue if she did sell it or not but her name is April Welles and she live here in Portland Oregon although I have never met her.


----------



## Cullyman (May 24, 2009)

Thanks irishtrek, I am familiar with April's great work from seeing it on Starship Modeler. John Eaves (Trek designer/illustrator/artist) posted an entry on his blog about her work a few days ago here http://johneaves.wordpress.com/2009...es-better-known-by-here-fans-as-kitbash-girl/. I have seen pics of a LM Excelsior April built on the Starship Modeler site, will send her an e-mail to see if she still has one for sale. thanks again for the tip.

@ John P, sorry for the typo. I meant to type Lunar Models, not Polar Lights...whoops.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You're welcome there cullyman. Good luck.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Cullyman, I haven't received your email yet. Please resend. I'll take pictures of the kit and send them to you in response.


----------



## Cullyman (May 24, 2009)

Hi charonjr,
My other e-mail I used may not be working, have sent another using alternative e-mail.
Cheers.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Cully, just saw your email and accidentally deleted it (it was in the junk folder and the delete button is next to the "not junk" button in Hotmail, grrrrr!). Please resend. I'm awfully sorry.

David


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I can barely wrap my head around the idea of building the PL refit, never mind a monster like this.


----------

